# Brute force cigarette lighter rewire need help



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

i just bought a 2006 Brute Force 750i and its been snorkeled and relocated radiator on the front rack so the guy had to remove the piece the cigarette lighter is on i got the piece with the four wheeler but which wires doea it hook up to and if i ran a new one how would i do that total noob to my new found vtwin lifestyle..


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it hooks up some where by the ignition switch


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

brute for mud said:


> it hooks up some where by the ignition switch




Ok i will check wen its day light and i got another question how do you remove the headlight housings is there anything that needs special attention..


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Alot of times the rubber nut things on the corner bolts will seize up and be a head ache. Just spray them down real well with PB blast a few hours before you try and break them free.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Black is ground brown is hot. If its like my 08 it plugs about half way up on the right side. My plug kept pulling loose so I extended my wires and hooked my fan switch to it all at once.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

If it is still there, on my 2009 there are a set of bullet connectors right under the handlebars that should connect right to the wire connected to the actual cigarette lighter


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Those conectors are what I did away with, mine probably weren't where they were supposed to be either.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Rewire it directly to the battery or fuse panel. If you connect it to the battery use an inline fuse.


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Where is the fuse located at? Like which one? Also what size is the proper fuse?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

If your standing on the left side I think it's the bottom left. Not 100% sure though. I used a 30 in mine but I think it had a 10 in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

After looking today I believe it's the right. Some one will chime in with a definitive answer eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

